# [V] Zotac Geforce 275 GTX



## sandman2003 (21. August 2012)

verkaufe o.g. Graka.

nie übertaktet, immer gute Dienste geleistet.. läuft einwandfrei.

bei Interesse emlden 

Gruß


----------



## sandman2003 (22. August 2012)

keiner hat mich lieb


----------



## svd (22. August 2012)

Schon, bloß deine Grafikkarte nicht. 

Ich werd wohl auch auf meiner sitzen bleiben. Niedriger als 55€ inkl. will ich wegen des "Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro" nicht gehen,
zumal ich auch noch den Originalkühler mitschicken muss.

Aber egal, ich hab noch eine Schwester mit Wolfdale Alienware-Rechner mit HD6670@ 1680x1050, für den ist die sicher noch gut...


----------



## sandman2003 (23. August 2012)

ja was soll ich damit machen 

verschenken?^^


----------



## Volcom (8. September 2012)

klar, immer her :>


----------



## theNDY (13. September 2012)

Nimm sie als Wanddeko her, zwei Nägel/Schrauben durch und gut ist, kann wenn du genügend Hardware zur Hand hast echt ein hingucker werden


----------



## sandman2003 (17. September 2012)

oder bei ebay für 43 euro^^


----------

